# New Toros ??



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just noticed after a few months here that there is not a large following of newer Toro owners here. There seems to be lots of new Ariens owners. I am guessing Toro still sells lots, maybe not to many in Canada with the exchange of our dollar. Any ideas ?? I hope mine is around for 25 years like most Toros are.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh boy Hanky, I can see how you?d feel excluded having a sparkling new machine!!!

If it's any consolation, there are many decades worth of old machines out there.

Secondly, people tend to come here when their machine breaks &/or when they snag a deal on Craigslist. New machines like yours haven?t seen enough abuse to start breaking?.and craigslist deals on a machine like yours are few and far between.

Lastly, some of us just prefer wrenching on old iron


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

just got a new toro 826 oxe this year and it did an awesome job on the 3 or 4 feet of snow I just received in Ma.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

All I can say is you have a fine blower, Hanky. I have the little brother to it. Toro 521. Great little machine


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have had some issues with mine, but then I may be wanting to much as in my job at the school I had a JD blower for a years and my own for 18 years before I got my new Toro. Have just a few minutes over 18 hrs on it and when I get 20 or so hrs I was going to update the review I did. Just feeling lonely with a newer Toro, and one of a few from western Canada.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if toro made a new 824 oxe I would have a hard time resisting buying one hanky. I don't think the 724 has enough power and the 826 is too wide. if you want to give that new 1128 an old look just put a couple sun laps over it and leave them on until its faded just like my 521E


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have never seen a older Toro blower. I am guessing they were very well built back in the day, At work had several Toro mowers for cutting school fields.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I have never seen a older Toro blower. I am guessing they were very well built back in the day, At work had several Toro mowers for cutting school fields.


They were indeed "built like a tank" , as were the old Ariens, Gilson, and many other brands were built heavier back in the day. Most impressive build ( new machine )I have seen (personally) lately is the Signature Pro series from Simplicity.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

In our family's case, it was like this: my parents needed a snowblower last year, so we went to Home Depot to check out what was being sold. There were many brands on display (floor models), but we already knew that only Toro and Ariens would be the "good" brands to buy, based primarily on their reputation. 

Anywho, upon seeing the floor models, the $1500 and less machines by Toro (our price range) were not particularly "standing out" of the crowd: they looked cheaply made, with plastic chutes, plastic instrument panels, etc. I actually grabbed the chute of one of those Toros with my hand and could feel it flex back and forth with very little force being applied. Not impressive! In essence, they didn't seem to have anything going for them over the Chinese-made junk that was also on display there or at a local Canadian Tire (the Yardworks and MTD marvels!). The metal also seemed quite thin on them. Sure, Toro warrantees the chute and other plastic parts for X number of years... but in the end, a warranty is still a pain in the a** when something breaks. A snowblower ain't exacly something you can put in the back seat of your car (and transport to and from the service center isn't covered by the warranty).

We then checked out an Ariens (Compact 24 model) and it was a better build: thicker metal construction, full metal chute, full metal auger housing, more visible metal parts of all sorts, nicer/brighter paint job, sturdier overall feel, etc. So, the choice was a no brainer. The unit ended up having a carburetor leak (gasket) when we first put fuel in it, but Ariens USA had that fixed free of charge by a subcontractor, so that we wouldn't return the unit to the store. All worked out fine in the end and the machine does what it's supposed to without a hiccup. We also live in Canada same as the OP, by the way... 


As for me, I got myself a 1975-1977 Toro 826 (used, of course) this year and the thing runs and looks great, plus it's built like a tank (heavy thick metal construction that feels like it will outlast any new machine). I did a few maintenance procedures on it with the help of a few members on this great forum and it runs like a champ. Actually, I like it better than my parents' new Ariens Compact 24! I wouldn't trade... even though mine cost $160 vs. $1200 for theirs!


*Moral of the story:* By the looks and feel of it, Toro seems to have gone downhill in how (and where) they build their consumer-grade machines. If they're gonna build them like an MTD or a Yardworks to save manufacturing costs, people will see them as such and make their purchase accordingly. Plastic is cheap to manufacture in China (or Mexico - whatever), but it also looks and feels cheap to the potential consumer. You can warranty it all you want - but in the end, it's still cheap plastic parts that inspire zero confidence for the long haul.

Remember one thing: in the 21st century, 99% of businesses no longer aim at making their products last. Actually, a product that lasts 35+ years and won't break, like my Toro 826, loses them money! Their only concern these days is to make a product last the warranty period, that's all. Enter Chinese outsourcing/manufacturing of... everything!


Ariens, on the other hand, seems not to cheap out on build quality as much (yet). It seems like they're still willing to go the extra mile and make a machine how it was meant to be made: steel construction for solid long term service. Perhaps no longer as "heavy duty" as they once were, but still miles ahead of the "new & improved" plasticky Toros!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

762mm said:


> In our family's case, it was like this: my parents needed a snowblower last year, so we went to Home Depot to check out what was being sold. There were many brands on display (floor models), but we already knew that only Toro and Ariens would be the "good" brands to buy, based primarily on their reputation.
> 
> Anywho, upon seeing the floor models, the $1500 and less machines by Toro (our price range) were not particularly "standing out" of the crowd: they looked cheaply made, with plastic chutes, plastic instrument panels, etc. I actually grabbed the chute of one of those Toros with my hand and could feel it flex back and forth with very little force being applied. Not impressive! In essence, they didn't seem to have anything going for them over the Chinese-made junk that was also on display there or at Canadian Tire (the Yardworks and MTD marvels, lol!). The metal also seemed quite thin on them. Sure, Toro warrantees the chute and other plastic parts for X number of years... but in the end, a warranty is still a pain in the a** when something breaks. A snowblower ain't exacly something you can put in the back seat of your car (transport to and from the service center isn't covered).
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I like the older units too. However, if you ever get a chance to check out the simplicity SignaturePro it's still pretty heavy duty. 

My all-time favorite is the Gravely. If I had a huge driveway and space to store it I would restore an old Gravely with the snow canon attachment. Nothing like that  check it out on YouTube. I really like the old Ariens a LOT too but I dislike the longish handlebars on them as I don't have tons of extra storage space and every bit of space counts. 

My old Toro 824 is still rather compact when you compare it to some of those longer machines, one of the reasons I chose it, along with the powershift feature. That newer Ariens compact seems pretty decent though if I needed to purchase new, but I'm mechanically inclined enough that I can make a less expensive,older machine good again, like you did. Recently repowered mine and I'm loving it even more now


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

For the OP, since he's never seen one, here's my $160 Toro 826 (1975-1977 vintage... Can you tell?)

In retrospect, probably one of my best bang-for-the-buck purchases ever!


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I agree with you, I like the older units too. However, if you ever get a chance to check out the simplicity SignaturePro it's still pretty heavy duty.
> 
> My all-time favorite is the Gravely. If I had a huge driveway and space to store it I would restore an old Gravely with the snow canon attachment. Nothing like that  check it out on YouTube. I really like the old Ariens a LOT too but I dislike the longish handlebars on them as I don't have tons of extra storage space and every bit of space counts.
> 
> My old Toro 824 is still rather compact when you compare it to some of those longer machines, one of the reasons I chose it, along with the powershift feature. That newer Ariens compact seems pretty decent though if I needed to purchase new, but I'm mechanically inclined enough that I can make a less expensive,older machine good again, like you did. Recently repowered mine and I'm loving it even more now



Yup... these things are not overly complicated and they come apart easy with basic tools, so in my book, buying new is throwing money away. If you have the basic tools and time to mess with them a bit, there's no reason to spend $1000 more and get less in the end... and that's not even mentioning the awesome assistance you can get from members on this forum! 

To be truthful, I bought mine used as somewhat of a hobby/pass time for the winter as well. I wanted to learn about the machine itself, aside from actually using it to clean snow off my driveway. I've already accomplished a lot of both, I'm pleased to say!




By the way, would that be the Gravely you're referring to? It is indeed quite "big", lol!











There's also this one. Must throw very far to the side, as there's no chute attached :


----------



## jimb (Oct 25, 2014)

Hanky I purchased a new 826 OE this year and I think its great. Yes it does have some plastic but I will say I don't worry about the parts rusting. Not sure what others do but i don't bear on the controls so the plastic will last. As for the chute I have not noticed much difference than on my old Honda single stage. In my humble opinion the plastic parts today are made to last. 

I also have a honda lawnmower with a polycarbonate deck. I abuse that more that I do my snowblower and I have not seen any failure of the deck.


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

I was just checking out the 724 OE on HD website. $799 with free ship to ,y store.

I kinda like idea of plastic chute that won't rust.

How about the the claim about metering impeller output? Is Toro only one with excess relief back to auger?

I was set on getting Ariens but want to check this out too.


----------



## Gondo (Nov 1, 2015)

In my area in Canada everyone knows Honda is the best. Other than that people think Ariens is very good. I bought my Toro at a local Toro dealer, and people ask if I bought mine at Canadian Tire. They all confuse it with Troy Built. 

If it's not a Honda with a skinny chute throing 80ft, ot an Orange Ariens people think it's some sort of MTD brand. For the price I can't knock my Toro though. It works good.


----------



## pyro (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm about to buy either a new Ariens or Toro. I have a 300 ft driveway so looking at 28" or 30". I was fairly set on the Ariens but the auto turn has me freaked out as well. So next to look at is the Toro.

I actually like the plastic chute. It will last forever and with throwing gravel and rocks it will give a little and not damage or even dent it. It actually makes much more sense from a practical design standpoint. It will probably look new in 10 years as opposed to metal chutes.

Unfortunately the Toro are more expensive than Ariens. The 928 ohxe has a 265cc for $1500 which I question the power. For $1400 Ariens gets you a much larger 306cc engine with 30" bucket. Toros next size engine is $1800 which is just too expensive for me. If it was cheaper I wouldn't even consider the ariens.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Hanky said:


> I have never seen a older Toro blower. I am guessing they were very well built back in the day, At work had several Toro mowers for cutting school fields.


have you had a looksee at THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION???????????


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

762mm said:


> In our family's case, it was like this: my parents needed a snowblower last year, so we went to Home Depot to check out what was being sold. There were many brands on display (floor models), but we already knew that only Toro and Ariens would be the "good" brands to buy, based primarily on their reputation.
> 
> Anywho, upon seeing the floor models, the $1500 and less machines by Toro (our price range) were not particularly "standing out" of the crowd: they looked cheaply made, with plastic chutes, plastic instrument panels, etc. I actually grabbed the chute of one of those Toros with my hand and could feel it flex back and forth with very little force being applied. Not impressive! In essence, they didn't seem to have anything going for them over the Chinese-made junk that was also on display there or at a local Canadian Tire (the Yardworks and MTD marvels!). The metal also seemed quite thin on them. Sure, Toro warrantees the chute and other plastic parts for X number of years... but in the end, a warranty is still a pain in the a** when something breaks. A snowblower ain't exacly something you can put in the back seat of your car (and transport to and from the service center isn't covered by the warranty).
> 
> ...


Well said, I may be rattling some cages and this is not my intention however the days of the the quality built dual drum auger Toros seem long gone.

I took a look at their new 212cc SnowMaster at the local HD yesterday, I know this is not a high-end machine but for $749. USD, it seemed to be priced 50% higher than its build quality would suggest.

I am convinced based on the machines that I have looked at that Toro profit margins are likely among the highest out there these days.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

pyro said:


> I actually like the plastic chute. It will last forever and with throwing gravel and rocks it will give a little and not damage or even dent it. It actually makes much more sense from a practical design standpoint. It will probably look new in 10 years as opposed to metal chutes.
> 
> 
> FYI on the plastic chute and throwing gravel : I looked at a used Toro that had been used on a gravel driveway, and the plastic chute had all kinds of nicks and grooves in it from throwing the gravel, and there probably is no way to fill them in. I decided against buying in for several reasons, but my guess is that those nicks and grooves would cut down on its throwing distance. It is easy to lubricate with something like armor all, though. I have both an Ariens and a Toro, and quite frankly, I don't really have a preference - they both are excellent machines and they have a 9.5 and 10 HP Tecumseh engine, which I feel is super ! Either way, you can't go wrong. And, don't cheap out on some option that may be nice, and looks too expensive. You will have the machine for 30+ years, so it may cost you and extra $10/yr for some fancy adders - IMHO.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

762mm said:


> In our family's case, it was like this: my parents needed a snowblower last year, so we went to Home Depot to check out what was being sold. There were many brands on display (floor models), but we already knew that only Toro and Ariens would be the "good" brands to buy, based primarily on their reputation.
> 
> Anywho, upon seeing the floor models, the $1500 and less machines by Toro (our price range) were not particularly "standing out" of the crowd: they looked cheaply made, with plastic chutes, plastic instrument panels, etc. I actually grabbed the chute of one of those Toros with my hand and could feel it flex back and forth with very little force being applied. Not impressive! In essence, they didn't seem to have anything going for them over the Chinese-made junk that was also on display there or at a local Canadian Tire (the Yardworks and MTD marvels!). The metal also seemed quite thin on them. Sure, Toro warrantees the chute and other plastic parts for X number of years... but in the end, a warranty is still a pain in the a** when something breaks. A snowblower ain't exacly something you can put in the back seat of your car (and transport to and from the service center isn't covered by the warranty).
> 
> ...


I agree that products are not made to last anymore. But that is on the manufactures and the buying public. People down want to pay for quality anymore. They want it, but won't pay. 

I disagree on them making things last only as long as the warranty. For some companies and products that might be right but not all. In this business I don't believe that is the case. Some warranties are only three years. There is now way you could run a business with a blower that only last three years. You won't get the repeat customers. You would have to be in it to make some quick money and leave. 

With that being said. A lot of companies are bought up by bigger companies for the good name. Not all of them really try to maintain the quality to keep that good name going. They just destroy what was built. 

The current Toro's are on my short list this year. I owned one before and was happy with it. I found ones that are built better but I don't know if my bank account can handle it. And I feel the Toro is worth the price over the cheap models.

James


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> pyro said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like the plastic chute. It will last forever and with throwing gravel and rocks it will give a little and not damage or even dent it. It actually makes much more sense from a practical design standpoint. It will probably look new in 10 years as opposed to metal chutes.
> ...


----------

